# Going on Holiday



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

For 7 nights. I guess there is no easy way to drain boilers? Am I best leaving what water in and simply expelling when back the add new?

will that be better than running until light flashes?

Saw nothing in manual on storage etc.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Not a problem for that length of time

Just give it a good flush and fill and you'll be fine


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks Glenn, will do, only got a caflano to take with us so be a week without decent coffee lol


----------

